# What this lump on my blue ram?



## Osaka_23 (Dec 15, 2010)

Can someone please explain what this lump is on my ram's head is as I have no idea. I originally thought it was ich or a cut but it started swelling up about a week ago and hasn't improved. He swims around and eats well, it doesn't seem to bother him yet. The two females (he's on only male ram in the tank) are fine and he chases them around the tank. Any ideas? Sorry for the bad pics I used my iphone 4 and he swims fast. 

If it's a infection how do I treat it? Can I use Melafix? I had him for about 4 months now and I don't want to lose him, he's a great character. Thanks! 

Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 0
PH = 6.0 - 6.2
20% water change every week


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a black mark on the lump? (In the 2nd and 3rd pics it looks like it - or is that his colouring?)

How fast did the lump come up? I'm wondering if it could be a tumor, but I didn't think they would grow in a day or two!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I had an apisto do the same thing. After a couple of weeks the lump opened up and oozed a film all over the face of the fish and was gone in 2 days. No one could help me figure what was the problem or how to treat except for water changes.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Susan, do you mean the fish was gone in 2 days, or the lump/ooze was gone in 2 days and the fish was fine again?

Weird! Maybe fish get abscesses like humans do? I'm guessing the ooze didn't infect anybody else in the tank...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

holly12 said:


> Susan, do you mean the fish was gone in 2 days, or the lump/ooze was gone in 2 days and the fish was fine again?
> 
> Weird! Maybe fish get abscesses like humans do? I'm guessing the ooze didn't infect anybody else in the tank...



I lost the fish 2 days after the thing opened up and oozed out. Didn't affect the others in the tank.


----------



## Osaka_23 (Dec 15, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Is there a black mark on the lump? (In the 2nd and 3rd pics it looks like it - or is that his colouring?)
> 
> How fast did the lump come up? I'm wondering if it could be a tumor, but I didn't think they would grow in a day or two!


The black mark is his natural colouring he's always had it there. The lump grew over the last week and a half, I think it might be a tumor too but I'm hoping it's a curable infection.




susankat said:


> I had an apisto do the same thing. After a couple of weeks the lump opened up and oozed a film all over the face of the fish and was gone in 2 days. No one could help me figure what was the problem or how to treat except for water changes.


Aww, I really hope he's going to make it as I've become rather attached to him over the past 4 months. He's the centre piece of my tank but not just visually, it'd his personality and character too. He recognises me and I've grown fond of him.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got my fingers crossed for you - keep us updated!!! (How long have you had him for?)

And, this may sound really dumb... but how do you quote 2 different people in the same post? I can only ever quote one..... do you have to quote someone, post it, then go back and edit to quote another person?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i hope he turns out to be ok. It kind of reminds me of somethin that happens to one of my dogs on occasion, he had a cyst in his head right behind his ear as a puppy and it was removed but every once in a while it fills with fluid til it literally cracks in half and bursts. We usually have to put him on antibiotics for it. I dont know if fish have similar issues to mammals but maybe?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> Holly= I've got my fingers crossed for you - keep us updated!!! (How long have you had him for?)


You talking about this huh!



> susan = I lost the fish 2 days after the thing opened up and oozed out. Didn't affect the others in the tank.


There are different ways to do it. I just copied each statement, added who said it, highlight it and use the quote button. It looks like a square word bubble.


----------

